# [RISOLTO] Problema con AKREGATOR

## lsegalla

Da qualche tempo akregator mi fa qualche gesto balordo, in pratica quando accendo il PC alla mattina lui si scarica tutti gli RSS di 10 giorni fa (anche se li avevo già cancellati tutti il giorno prima, ma anche se ne lascio qualcuno).

STORIA

Un pastrocchio l'ho sicuramente fatto da qualche parte, tempo fa akregator aveva un altro problema (andava in crash quando si apriva e bisognava sostanzialmente piallare una cartella, lo avevo già fatto una volta e aveva ripreso a funzionare bene).

Poi questo problema mi è ricapitato e ho piallato da root una cartella sbagliata, sempre di akregator.

Tra l'altro notavo una libreria sputtanata e un revdep-rebuild on risolveva

Quindi ho dato un emerge -C akregator, seguito da emerge akregator e revdep-rebuild.

E qui tutto a posto, non ci son piu' (pare) i problemi con sta libreria.

Ma il problema che ogni mattina si scarica il mondo persiste (che balle)

Cosa posso fare ?Last edited by lsegalla on Thu Aug 13, 2009 6:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma il problema che ogni mattina si scarica il mondo persiste (che balle)
> 
> Cosa posso fare ?

 

beh, per ogni feed puoi impostare un limite....

vai sopra il feed che ti interessa. tasto destro -> edit feed. Vai sul secondo tab "Archive" e là scegli quello che ti interessa.

magari ti interessa cliccare su "disable archiving"?

----------

## lsegalla

nessuna di queste purtroppo...

----------

## lsegalla

Nessuna idea ? Eventualmente programmi alternativi ? (ma preferirei di no)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io oramai ho sposato sage su Firefox. Visto che alla fine si tratta sempre di pagine web alla fine e spesso voglio salvare ciò che leggo tra i preferiti, ho deciso che tanto valeva far tutto da browser

----------

## lsegalla

Oggi dopo l'ennesimo 

```
emerge -uDN world

revdep-rebuild
```

mi esce questo

```
...

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 2116, in treewalk

    retval = self._security_check(others_in_slot)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1952, in _security                                                                 _check

    s = os.lstat(path)

OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libakregatorprivate.la'

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebui                                                                 ld.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

e quindi 

```
# emerge -C akregator

 kde-base/akregator

    selected: 3.5.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging kde-base/akregator-3.5.10...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 15751, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 13890, in action_uninstall

    valid_atoms, ldpath_mtimes, ordered=ordered)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 12264, in unmerge

    scheduler=scheduler)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 6782, in unmerge

    ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1315, in unmerge

    retval = self._security_check([self] + others_in_slot)

  File "//usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1952, in _security_check

    s = os.lstat(path)

OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libakregatorprivate.la'

```

```
# rm -Rf libakregatorprivate.la

rm: impossibile rimuovere `libakregatorprivate.la': Permission denied

```

Non so se possa essere il disco sputtanato o qualcosa del genere, perchè sto facendo tutto come root...

-- EDIT -- 

Avevo anche quest'altro problema, quela soluzione è servita anche per akregator che ora pare funzioni normalmente

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5893859.html#5893859

----------

